
Ask HN: Why is HN so obsessed with Google? - rosstaylor90
So many top articles recently are about a Google product, a startup doing their own “privacy-first” version of a Google product, or someone talking about a Google product.<p>Why the obsession&#x2F;hatred? Are they really as bad as 90s Microsoft?
======
Paraesthetic
A lot of former Google fanboys I would say, they are only now realising what
everyone else knew all along, Google doesn't care about them and they are
simply a dollar sign to Google.

------
streamchill
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)

